# I need to make 160 mortises ( Loose Tenon )



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

The mortises need to be very accurate is there a jig that will do this ???


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't say much about what dimensions you need to cut, but this is what the Festool Domino family of devices is all about.

How big are the mortises? What sorts of dimensions of wood are you cutting them into? What kind of an edge are you indexing off? Do you need square corners, or can you get away with round ones?

And what do you mean by "very accurate"? That covers a lot of ground, both in terms of hole size and dimensions, placement size and dimensions, and often when people say "accurate" (close to a measurement) they mean "precise" (repeatable, but the initial measurement doesn't matter as much). I find myself not worrying about accuracy nearly as much as precision, and if I have to be accurate I try to turn it into a problem of precision.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a mortising machine. I doubt if I will ever go back to using a router as my primary way of cutting mortises. 
I could be talked into a Domino machine, but that won't make through tenons.

If you are set on loose tenons, you will likely be using a router, unless you want to pop for a domino.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Take a look at the Mortise Pal. I have a hollow chisel mortiser and prefer the Mortise Pal.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

How big a mortise ? Big ones, chain mortise machine, but there are machines built around routers that will make both the mortise and the tenon a perfect fit. I use a hollow chisel mortising machine.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

This works for me.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56897


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

The Festool Domino is a great tool for loose tenons. It is easy and accurate. True, the tool is not inexpensive, but what is your time worth.

There is a less expensive router alternative. The Router Wizard by Eagle Tools. It works well. You can make mortises in smaller pieces with it than the Domino.

Both are great tools


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Jessem Pocket Mortise Mill II looks interesting, but is limited to one size mortise.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

PLUS 10 on the Mortise Pal


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I also recommend the Festool Domino, I have both machines, they make short work of any loose tenon tasks.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I also have used the MortisePal for years and have been extremely happy with it. Don't know what they sell for now but I paid around $175 for it years ago.
I have made hundreds of mortises with it without any problem or difficulty.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Still interested in the answers to OP+1's questions??

+1 to *HM*.. I do like that machine.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Domino is so easy. I found the mortisePal, I own, difficult to use.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

I got em all. Festool, quick, accurate, convenient, also expensive and limited range only10 ml wide mortise 25 ml deep. Mortise Pal, accurate, more capacity than festool, see my review of this, also slower and you must already own a good plunge router. I also built a completley functional and accurate mortise machine wth an xy rail system. Mortiser takes time to build and money, but is fast, accurate, convenient, and has capacity knock out 1/2" wide × 3"deep x 6" mortises repetatively. My guess is the mortise pal will meet your needs. Again see my review of th mortise pal on the LJ reviews and I think you will see if it will do what you want.


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

You need something that makes the Festool Domino look very slow, extremely limited, and way to expensive.


----------

